# possibly pregnant???



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a new doe that is a pygmy/nigerian dwarf cross. I have had her for about 1 and a half months and as of 3 months ago she was running with a buck at all times. She does not seem very big so I was thinking that if she is pregnant she is not very far along. This is probably her first since she is only a year and a half. Today she is acting a little strange. A little more vocal and is flipping her tail more, she usually always keeps her tail down. She also keeps kind of bunching up with her butt down like in a pee stance but nothing comes out and is rubbing her belly on the fence and scratching it with her horns. There was also a little bit of clear mucus coming from her vulva. Does anyone know what might be going on with her. She does look slightly bigger on the right side than she did when I first got her but she doesn't have udders, I have a good pic from when she was scratching her ear with her back foot where you can see the udders. Do you think she is pregnant, she isn't really acting like my other goats when they are in heat, she is just acting very strange. I do have pics for you guys to look at.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

She doesn't look pregnant to me. Maybe she is in heat. Judging by her size, it's more likely she's in heat than pregnant.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

summerdreamer71 said:


> She doesn't look pregnant to me. Maybe she is in heat. Judging by her size, it's more likely she's in heat than pregnant.


I agree


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like she was in heat.  However her pooch sort of looks bred ... it's easier to tell if you have a before and after breeding pooch pic.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes she sounds like she is in heat. But she is very very cute! Love her eyes


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

I was just wondering because she doesn't act like my other girls do when they are in heat. I have not seen her act like this yet. I wish I did have pics of her before but I have only had her for a month and a half. The other doe I got at the same time is pregnant so I had my hopes up for her being pregnant also. The best I can do is I have a pic of her from a month ago.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I still think she is just in heat but if she is pregnant she won't be forever!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's beautiful!!

I think she's also in heat but since you have this pic, use it as reference to see changes in a month or 2


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Every doe is diffrent in heat but I hope she is pregnant for you


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha yeah. It might just be wishful thinking. She was sold to me as not pregnant but since she was with a buck I was hopeful. My vet was not able to get a blood sample since they are not very socialized but she is pretty sure that the other one is pregnant from her size and she does have some udders already. We just don't know how far along she is. 
This is the other doe, the first pic is from a month ago and the second one was taken today. Her belly is huge.


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

I am still hoping for a baby from the blue eyed one cause I would love some blue eyed babies but if she is not I will just have to find a buck to breed to for next time.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

The other is probably pregnant judging by her size and the way she is filling in. I hope the first one is too though! Good luck!


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks I guess it doesn't hurt to hope.


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

I just checked on Luna ( the black and white doe) again. She is doing a low grunting noise every now and then and she has more of the white discharge coming from her vulva.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Preger's or not, she is really cute!


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you I love her, she is adorable. I hope she gets friendlier, she is very skittish right now but seems to be warming up some.


----------

